# Page my beautiful Pin Up Cat!



## ladytron (Feb 16, 2006)

I have a 6yr old black and white mix cat, female. I named her Page after Bettie Page the infamous Pin-up girl of the 50's. She is the most wonderful pet I have ever owned and it really good with other cats and people. However I recently found out I am pregnant. I have a condition that would put me and my baby at serious risk if the cat was around because of the germ factor. If there is anyone who lives is the Detroit Metro area in Mi looking for a good cat please let me know by responding to the post. I will keep her as long as I can because I can't even fathom getting taking her to the Humane Society. 

Thanks!


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

Hello, welcome to the cat forum and congratulations!!

I saw in another of your posts that you have two cats. Are you keeping one or have you already found a home for that one?

There are a few places in the US that will take your cat and your cat can live there for the rest of its life. It costs a chunk of change, but many people opt for this when they can not keep their beloved pet for certain reasons. Let me know and I can send you some links.


----------



## ladytron (Feb 16, 2006)

*thanks*

I did find a home for the other cat already, it was actually not my cat it was my former roommates and I just kept it, but now she said she can take it so it worked out ok. As for Page she is staying with my parents now so I guess everything is working out just fine. So this way I will still be able to see them both! Thanks again!


----------

